# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Экологическая документация

## Lena65

Девочки..... кто нибудь занимался разработкой экологической документации 
- отнесение образуемых отходов к конкретному классу опасности в порядке, установленном федеральным органом исполнительной власти, осуществляющим государственное регулирование в области охраны окружающей среды;
- разработка нормативов образования отходов и лимитов на их размещение;
- проект нормативов предельно-допустимых выбросов от источников загрязнения? :Blink:  
Не успеешь от одного отойти - тут же новая проблема.... :Tu:

----------


## Рамоновна

Порядок организации и осуществления государственного экологического контроля определяется прежде всего Федеральным законом «О защите прав юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей при проведении государственного контроля (надзора)» от 08.08.2001 № 134-ФЗ.
В соответствии с требованиями указанного закона экологический контроль осуществляется в форме плановых и внеплановых проверок. 
Порядок организации и осуществления государственного экологического контроля определяется прежде всего Федеральным законом «О защите прав юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей при проведении государственного контроля (надзора)» от 08.08.2001 № 134-ФЗ.
В соответствии с требованиями указанного закона экологический контроль осуществляется в форме плановых и внеплановых проверок.
Плановые проверки проводятся с периодичностью, определенной дейс твующим законодательством Российской Федерации, в целях контроля вы полнения субъектами хозяйственной и иной деятельности обязательных требований в области охраны окружающей среды (не чаще чем один раз в два года).
Внеплановые проверки организуются:
- в целях контроля исполнения субъектами хозяйственной и иной деятельности предписаний об устранении нарушений, выявленных в ходе проведенных ранее плановых проверок;
- в случае возникновения угрозы здоровью и жизни граждан, загрязнения окружающей среды;
- при поступлении от граждан, юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей, органов государственной власти и местного самоуправления, органов прокуратуры и правоохранительных органов, общественных организаций обращений (заявлений), содержащих информацию о нарушениях законодательства в области охраны окружающей среды.
Проверки осуществляются на основании распоряжений (приказов) органа экологического контроля, в которых должны быть указаны:
- номер и дата распоряжения;
- наименование органа экологического контроля;
- фамилия, имя, отчество и должность лица, уполномоченного на проведение проверки;
- наименование юридического лица или фамилия, имя, отчество индивидуального предпринимателя, в отношении которых проводится проверка;
- цели, задачи и предмет проверки;
- правовые основания проведения проверки, в том числе нормативные правовые акты, обязательные требования которых подлежат проверке;
- даты начала и окончания проверки.
Распоряжение либо его заверенная печатью копия предъявляется должностным лицом, уполномоченным на проведение проверки, руководителю или иному должностному лицу юридического лица либо индивидуальному предпринимателю одновременно со служебным удостоверением.
Проверка проводится только теми должностными лицами, которые указаны в распоряжении. Продолжительность проверки не должна превышать 1 мес.
В исключительных случаях, связанных с необходимостью проведения специальных исследований (испытаний), экспертиз, а также со значительным объемом проводимых органом экологического контроля проверок, на основании мотивированного предложения должностного лица, осуществляющего проверку, руководителем органа экологического контроля или его заместителем срок ее проведения может быть продлен, но не более чем на 1 мес.
При проведении проверок должностные лица органов экологического контроля не вправе: 
- проверять выполнение обязательных требований, не относящихся к компетенции органа экологического контроля, от имени которого они действуют; 
- осуществлять плановые проверки в случае отсутствия при проведении проверок должностных лиц или работников проверяемых юридических лиц или индивидуальных предпринимателей либо их представителей; 
- требовать представления документов, информации, образцов (проб) продукции, если они не являются объектами проверок или не относятся к предмету проверки, а также изымать оригиналы документов, относящихся к предмету проверки; 
- требовать образцы (пробы) продукции для проведения их исследований (испытаний), экспертизы без оформления акта об отборе образцов (проб) продукции в установленной форме и в количестве, превышающем нормы, установленные государственными стандартами или иными нормативными документами; 
- распространять информацию, составляющую охраняемую законом тайну и полученную в результате проведения проверок, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных законодательством Российской Федерации; 
- превышать установленные сроки проведения мероприятий по контролю. 

ПОРЯДОК ОФОРМЛЕНИЯ РЕЗУЛЬТАТОВ ПРОВЕРОК 

Должностными лицами органа экологического контроля по результатам проведенной проверки составляется акт (в двух экземплярах), в котором указываются: 
- дата, время и место составления акта; 
- наименование органа экологического контроля; 
- дата и номер распоряжения, на основании которого проведена проверка; 
- фамилия, имя, отчество и должность лица, проводившего проверку; 
- наименование проверяемого юридического лица или фамилия, имя, отчество индивидуального предпринимателя, фамилия, имя, отчество, должность представителя юридического лица или представителя индивидуального предпринимателя, присутствовавших при проведении проверки; 
- дата, время и место проведения проверки; 
- сведения о результатах проверки, в том числе о выявленных нарушениях, их характере, о лицах, на которых возлагается ответственность за совершение этих нарушений; 
- сведения об ознакомлении или об отказе в ознакомлении с актом представителя юридического лица или индивидуального предпринимателя, а также лиц, присутствовавших при проведении мероприятия по контролю, их подписи или отказ от подписи; 
- подпись должностного лица, осуществившего проверку. 
К акту проверки прилагаются акты об отборе образцов (проб) продукции, обследовании объектов окружающей среды, протоколы (заключения) проведенных исследований (испытаний) и экспертиз, объяснения должностных лиц органов экологического контроля, работников, на которых возлагается ответственность за нарушения обязательных требований, и другие документы или их копии, связанные с результатами проверки. 
Один экземпляр акта с копиями приложений вручается руководителю юридического лица или его заместителю и индивидуальному предпринимателю или их представителям под расписку либо направляется по почте с уведомлением о вручении, которое приобщается к экземпляру акта, остающемуся в деле органа экологического контроля. 
Результаты проверки, содержащие сведения, составляющие государственную тайну, оформляются с соблюдением требований, предусмотренных законодательством Российской Федерации о защите государственной тайны. 
Юридические лица и индивидуальные предприниматели ведут журнал учета мероприятий по контролю, в котором должностное лицо органа государственного контроля (надзора) делает запись о проведенной проверке, в которой указываются: 
- наименование органа государственного контроля (надзора); 
- дата и время проведения проверки; 
- правовые основания, цели, задачи и предмет проверки; 
- выявленные нарушения, составленные протоколы, выданные предписания; 
- фамилия, имя, отчество, должность лица, проводившего проверку, и его подпись. 
Журнал учета мероприятий по контролю (с пронумерованными страницами) должен быть прошит и удостоверен печатью юридического лица или индивидуального предпринимателя. При его отсутствии в акте проверки делается соответствующая запись. 

ПРАВА ЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ ЛИЦ И ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНЫХ ПРЕДПРИНИМАТЕЛЕЙ ПРИ ПРОВЕДЕНИ ПРОВЕРОК 

Должностные лица и (или) представители юридического лица и индивидуальные предприниматели и (или) их представители при проведении проверок имеют право: 
- непосредственно присутствовать при проведении проверки, давать объяснения по вопросам, относящимся к предмету проверки; 
- получать информацию, предоставление которой предусмотрено законом и иными нормативными правовыми актами; 
- знакомиться с результатами проверки и указывать в актах о своем ознакомлении, согласии или несогласии с ними, а также с отдельными действиями должностных лиц органов экологического контроля; 
- обжаловать действия (бездействие) должностных лиц органов экологического контроля в административном и (или) судебном порядке. 
Юридические лица и индивидуальные предприниматели обеспечивают по требованию органа экологического контроля присутствие своих должностных лиц, ответственных за организацию и проведение мероприятий по выполнению обязательных требований, и (или) своих представителей при проведении проверок. 
Вред, причиненный юридическому лицу и индивидуальному предпринимателю вследствие действий (бездействия) должностных лиц органов экологического контроля при проведении мероприятий проверки, признанных неправомерными, подлежит возмещению в соответствии с гражданским законодательством. При определении размера убытков также учитываются расходы по получению юридической или иной профессиональной помощи. 
Защита прав юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей при проведении проверок осуществляется в административном и (или) судебном порядке в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации. 
Нормативные правовые акты, принятые органами экологического контроля в нарушение законодательства Российской Федерации, в установленном порядке признаются недействительными полностью или частично.

----------


## вокся

:Blink:  :Suicide Fool Edit:  
О чем это?.... Что это?... Какие отходы?...

----------


## Svetlanuska

Коллеги,добрый день. Есть ли у кого План природоохранных мероприятий на 2016 год?

----------

